# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Attila ilhan''ın son eseri

## iputisamo

Attila İlhan''ın son eseri..................Aslan Blut


Bu yılın ilk günleriydi. Bir Anadolu gezisinden dönmüş, gazeteye yeni girmiştim. "Attila İlhan arıyor" dediler. O zamana kadar İlhan''ı hep ben aramıştım. İlk defa o arıyordu: 
-Arslan, Ben Bilgi Yayınevi''nin danışmanlığını yapıyorum. Bugüne kadar sürdürdüğümüz çizgide bir dizi kitap yayınlayacağız. Dizinin adı, "Bir Millet Uyanıyor" olacak. "Parola vatan, işareti namus" diyeceğiz. İlk kitap makalelerden oluşacak. Sonra da ilk kitapta makalesi olanların ve ayrıca katılanların kitaplarını dizi içinde yayınlayacağız. şimdi senden ve Necdet''ten bu yönde birer makale ve hazırlığınız varsa yine aynı çerçevede birer kitap istiyorum. 
*** 
Tabii, Attila İlhan gibi bir Türk aydınının makale ve kitap istemesi bizim için büyük mutluluktu. Bunu ifade ettim ve en kısa zamanda makaleyi vereceğimi, "Küresel Haçlı Seferi" adlı kitabımın da hazır olduğunu, son düzeltmeleri yaptığımı belirttim. Hemen Necdet Ağabeyi aradım. O da çok memnun oldu. 
15 gün sonra sonra, Bilgi Yayınevi''nin İstiklal Caddesi''ndeki bürosunda buluştuk. Makaleleri ve benim kitabımı teslim ettik. İlk kitap teslim edenlerden biri benmişim. Orada saatlerce sohbet ettik. Sonra, fark ettik ki sohbetimizde eksik kalan bir şeyler oluyor. Artık büroyu sık sık ziyaret etmeye başladık. Yakın tarih üzerine konuşuyordu İlhan. Biz de kendi tespitlerimizi söylüyorduk ama daha çok dinliyorduk. Bir sohbetimizde Prof. Dr. Erol Manisalı ile birlikteydik. O konuşmada, daha çok güncel meseleler üzerinde durduk. 
Derken, kitaplar birbiri ardına çıkmaya başladı. 
"*Bir Millet Uyanıyor*" adlı ilk kitap büyük ilgi gördü ve kısa zamanda dört baskıya ulaştı. Attila İlhan, bu kitapla ilgili olarak "Bu dizinin prensibinde ideolojik tefrikler bir yana, vatan ve namus üzerinde mutabık kalanlar yazacak dedik. Onların hepsinin yazıları var. Her biri ayrı ayrı yazıyorlar ama, aynı şeyi yazıyorlar. Onun önemi orada. Onu okuduğun zaman birdenbire görüyorsun ki, zannedildiği kadar düşmanlık yoktur bunların arasında. Hepsi bilinçli insanlardır. Hepsinin kafası çalışıyor. Vatan ve namusu en önde tutuyor. Birinci kitabın özelliği bu" diyordu. 
İkinci kitap, Suat İlhan''ın "*Türklerin Jeopolitiği*" idi. üçüncüsü, Yıldırım Koç''un "*Batılı İşçi Sömürüye Ortak*" kitabı, dördüncüsü Sadi Somuncuoğlu''nun "*Göz göre göre kapana düştü Türkiyem*" eseri ve beşincisi benim kitabım *Küresel Haçlı Seferi*  oldu. 
*** 
Benim kitabımın çıktığı günler, TüYAP kitap fuarına denk geldi. Dolayısıyla Attila İlhan da imza günü ve konferans için fuardaydı. Aramızdan ayrıldığı geceden birkaç saat önce, TüYAP''ta konferans vermişti. Attila İlhan''ın son kitabı da yine Bilgi Yayınevi''nden çıkan "Söyletme kötüyü" idi. İlhan, akşam saatlerine kadar konuştu, kitap imzaladı. Tarihçi Muhittin Nalbantoğlu oradaydı. Kendisiyle görüşmüş. Benden ve kitabımdan da bahsetmişler. Muhittin Ağabey, gazeteye geldiğinde, "Attila İlhan seni ne çok seviyormuş, seni sordu" dedi ve ekledi, "Fakat Arslan''cığım, Attila İlhan''ı hiç iyi görmedim. Toprak gibiydi" dedi. 
Nitekim ertesi gün ölüm haberini aldık! 
Kardeşi üolpan İlhan, Attila İlhan''ın bir roman üzerinde çalıştığını, hatta son sayfalarına geldiğini belirtiyor. Bu eser henüz çıkmadığı için, "Attila İlhan''ın son eseri" şu anda piyasada olan "Bir Millet Uyanıyor" dizisinin beş kitabıdır. Bilgi Yayınevi''nin sahibi "Söğütlü" Ahmet Tevfik Küflü ve oğlu Bilgi Küflü, diziyi devam ettirecektir. İlk beş kitapta olduğu gibi, dizi içinde çıkacak kitapların üzerinde yine "Yöneten: Attila İlhan" diye bir ibare olacaktır. 
Ben de yarın saat 14.00-18.00 arasında TüYAP''ta üzerinde onun adı da bulunan "Küresel Haçlı Seferi" kitabımı imzalarken, bu yürekli Türk evladının sadece o an için değil, ebediyen bizimle birlikte olduğunu hissedeceğim. 
"Türk evladı" derken aklıma geldi. Bazı İnternet dosyalarında İlhan''ı Sabetaylar listelerinde gösterenler var. ünemli insanlar hakkında bu türde yakıştırmalar kendiliğinden değil bir plan dahilinde yapılıyor! Galiba bu listeleri, kendilerini olduklarından güçlü göstermek isteyen Sabetaylar hazırlıyor! Bir ara masonlar da böyle yapardı! 
*** 
Bu meseleyle ilgili bir diyaloğumuzu nakledeyim! 
1997 yılında yaptığımız ve "Türkçü-Devrimci Diyaloğu" adlı kitabımda yayınlanan sohbetimizde İlhan''a, ideolojik gruplar içinde gizli etnik ırkçılık yapanların bulunduğunu söylediğimde aramızda şu konuşma geçmişti:
İLHAN: üıkar, öyleleri de çıkar. Mesela şefik Hüsnü Bey, dönme çıkmıştır. Enternasyonal Komintern, neden Mustafa Suphi''yu tutmamış da, şefik Hüsnü''yü tutmuş? Araştırdım, şefik Hüsnü Musevi çıktı.. O zaman, Komintern''in yarısı Musevi idi. Bunlar çıkıyor, bunları görüyoruz. Gizli ama alttan alta süren..
BULUT: Komünist hareket içinde, Yahudi ırkçılığı yapmışlarğ 
İLHAN: Yaparlar. Ben şunu söylüyorum. Türkiye neden dolayı, kendi bölgesinde, kendi soyundan insanlarla işbirliği yapıp da, güçlü bir devlet olarak varlığını sürdürmesin de Ortadoğu''da Amerika''nın köpeği olsun? Böyle bir şeyi benim havsalam almıyor, tüylerimi diken diken ediyor. Olacak iş değil!

----------

